# chain steering wheel



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

ok fellas,i need your help.i have an 83 cadillac deville 2 door.i bought the car about 1 month ago and decided to mix things a little and add a chain steering wheel.so today i took the middle screws off but after i finished,it seems as if the middle part of the steering wheel was welded so i had some trouble figuring out how to take it off.This is my first time doing this kind of job so im no expert.If any one can help me out how to take ot off,i'd really appreciate it.if u guys want pics,let me know.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i think you need hte steering wheel puller. you can get one at a auto parts store. but pics would help.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Post a pic. After removing the horn or center part of the wheel, there should be a large nut in the center that needs to be removed. In most cases you'll still need a steering wheel puller to get the steering wheel off. Once you get that far, you'll need a steering wheel adapter kit that fits your car. Put the adapter plate on and then the wheel goes onto that.


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

yea you will need a puller, i had to get one for mine, if yours has a telescopic wheel then set it to where you want it to be cause when you put the chain one on it is set at the positon, I couldnt find a adaptor plate, the small round black thing that goes over the colume, to fit mine, i am going to have one made to fit. other than that its a easy install, horn works great and al, good luck, ill post pics of mine tommarrow


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's a pic that shows the 3 bolts that hold the wheel to the adapter and the nut that holds it to the steering shaft. I had to make the hole for the horn wire a little bigger to make it fit also.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

How much do the steering wheel puller go for? and can somebody post pics? i'll post some pics of the cady once i get my camera back....but yea,im getting the idea now of what needs to be done.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

How much do the steering wheel puller go for? and can somebody post pics? i'll post some pics of the cady once i get my camera back....but yea,im getting the idea now of what needs to be done.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Go to autozone and borrow one. theyll probably charge a 15 buck deposit, but youll get it back.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, it's a free rental at autozone, pay like $15 and you get it back when you return it. If you don't already have a steering wheel adapter, check for one there, usually they're about $20.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

ok fellas.....thanks for the help.i bought the steering wheel puller and was able to take if off.i also bought the grant installation kit for $20 since i assumed i would needed it.so i started working on the caddy but another problem came up.The hub that came on the kit wont fit into the caddilacs shaft.i tried to see if that made a perfect fit but it wont go all the way down as its supposed to on the shaft.so by tomorrow, i came up with the idea of cutting off the original hub that was on the original steering wheel and attach it to the chain steering wheel.the chain steering wheel does have the right holes to correspond with the original hub,i just have to rip it or cut it out cause its welded.i'll let u know whats up tomorrow.sorry but i couldnt upload pics since my computer is running slow.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

just took off the hub from the original steering wheel on the caddy.although it was a bitch to take it off.didnt have much tools available so my brother and i just used a hammer with a flat head driver uffin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:0 pretty beefy......  :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trucha90_@Jan 19 2008, 09:10 PM~9736190
> *just took off the hub from the original steering wheel on the caddy.although it was a bitch to take it off.didnt have much tools available so my brother and i just used a hammer with a flat head driver uffin:
> *


So you didn't use the steering wheel puller to pull off the original steering wheel?

The "hub" part that came with the steering wheel adapter kit should have a bunch of splines on it that match up with the stock shaft, then bolt the chain wheel to it, and tighten it down with the nut and re-install the c-clip after that if equipped.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks homie but it fit perfectly already.alhough i was only able to use one screw and the big bolt in the middle.hope thas aint risky or anything.


But overall i was able to install the chain steering wheel.thanks fellas for the help.I'll try to post pics of it later today if i can.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Jan 19 2008, 12:38 AM~9731973
> *yea you will need a puller, i had to get one for mine,  if yours has a telescopic wheel then set it to where you want it to be cause when you put the chain one on it is set at the positon,  I couldnt find a adaptor plate, the small round black thing that goes over the colume, to fit mine, i am going to have one made to fit.  other than that its a easy install, horn works great and al, good luck, ill post pics of mine tommarrow
> *



How were you able to put the column at a specific position? after i put on the chain steering wheel,the column still came out a little.


----------

